# Upgrade laptop powerbook 165c



## RBARNES207 (Dec 2, 1999)

Need to add external CD Rom player. Think I can add internal modem. Can find no one in any store who has parts or knows any answers. Cant fine (?recognize) any useful info. in any Mac Magazines.
What can I use? Sources? Fair price to pay?
What specific cable for this unit?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Slinky (Dec 6, 1999)

Howdy,

I had a mac 160 black and white and surfed the web for over 6 months on this machine and I reckon they are quite similar.

On the modem you can get an external made by Global Village. Consider a external modem because you'll one day want to upgrade to a faster mac and then you may be in the modem search all over again. I've been blessed with a G3 Powermac and it's a scream! 

On the external CD... you'll find a SCSI adaptor with a square head on it that fits into the big square slot on the back of your laptop. New they cost from 26 to 35 dollars... and my G3 still uses the technology so you'll want to get one of these to connect to zip drives etc. Ask any online mac dealer (macmall, macwarehouse, clubmac). The CD player... I know of a shop that has one sitting on the shelf unused.

Contact John at MICRO MASTERS at [email protected]
ask him to check with "Reboot" to see if they still have the CD with adaptor

Luv'n my mac,
Slinky


----------



## Slinky (Dec 6, 1999)

OOOOPs...

I meant you can get an internal Global Village modem...


----------

